# Some new soaps



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is what I've been up to the last few days. I have more but haven't taken pictures yet. These are my Handmilled soaps. You will notice the view from my window on some 
These are sample boxes made by a fellow etsy member with a sample of my soap!






My favorite perfume now in soap! Pleasures Type





My other favorite Pink Sugar Type





This is my Chamomile Calendula Soap inside another etsy members item. Handknit crochet bag.





Oatmeal Soap





This is my new soap called "Melange" french for blend! I'm not that creative LOL





Goat's Milk, Oatmeal, and Honey





My favorite when I have a headache LOL yes a headache Chocolate Espresso





Chamomile/Calendula Face Soap


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2007)

You have been busy! The Chocolate Espresso  looks divine!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah the entire house smells like Chocolate Espresso!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the backdrop of your pictures!  Cool city scene!  I guess you could call your business "Soap In The City!"   I like the natural looking Oatmeal soap, which is one of my very favorite scents!  Cool, and nice job!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

You have been busy... wonderful... 

I wish I can soap right now 

*sad*  :cry:


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 31, 2007)

Dammit Paul where were you two years ago when I was bothering everyone for names LMAO! That would be such an awesome name! HMMM I'm going to keep that in mind! Oh and ty Im not even done. I have 30lbs more to soap! YYYYYYeah me! LOL


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 31, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Dammit Paul where were you two years ago when I was bothering everyone for names LMAO! That would be such an awesome name! HMMM I'm going to keep that in mind! Oh and ty Im not even done. I have 30lbs more to soap! YYYYYYeah me! LOL



I thought is was appropriate!  I'm surprised someone from New York has not grabbed it! :shock: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I know it! We newyorkians are pitiful LOL


----------



## Mandy (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.soapinthecity.com/


Looks like someone beat you to it.  Very clever name though.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 31, 2007)

Mandy said:
			
		

> http://www.soapinthecity.com/
> 
> 
> Looks like someone beat you to it.  Very clever name though.



Yep, Tasha from Ontario, Canada has that domain.  Probably lives out in the boonies somewhere, and not even in a city.  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

"Liberty Soaps" 

ummmm 


Big Apple Soaps



I am so bad coming up with names.. takes me awhile


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 1, 2007)

I like big apple soaps! I'm going to keep that one in mind now LOL


----------



## moca (Sep 2, 2007)

Those soaps look great!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

This definitely doe’s tidy video gaming is well known and also by completely different makers (observe) football, activities and many others. Grant Hill #33 Road purple Jersey With numerous attendees, there are lots of apps suitable for young children to know the revolutionary videogame while doing so.


----------

